# Coopers hawk and Humming bird pictures



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Here are some pictures from today.

Coopers Hawk that stalks my bird feeders.









And some hummingbird pictures.




















Hopefully more to come as the summer continues

Praveen.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Praveen,


Those are some really nice pictures.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are fabulos pictures!


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow ! 

Breathtaking photos ....very nice job . What kind of equipment did you use to catch those shots ? 

hambone


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Camera was a Nikon D2x, lens used was a 200mm. Speed 1/250th of a second


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous photos, Praveen! I'll be looking forward to more!

Terry


----------

